# South Dakota BUDDY needs HELP



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

Buddy is in the Beadle County Humane Society shelter. That is in Huron, South Dakota.

Here's his info:Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Huron, SD | Buddy


I have emailed the only rescue I can locate, Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota. 

It's difficult to judge his age due to his condition. Maybe some of our experts can tell us.

If Buddy could be in the care of a rescue for a few months, I'm sure he'd be the spunky boy he was born to be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Buddy is one gorgeous dog.

Ordinary Ellen: Thanks for emlg. the rescue about Buddy. You can also email rescues in states that look near to South Dakota.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Huron, SD | Buddy

Buddy

Beadle County Humane Society
Huron, SD
605-352-8955 
[email protected] 

Buddy came to us as a stray and no one claimed him. He is an adult golden retriever who loves the outdoors. Buddy listens well and will sit on command. He is leashbroken and loves to go for walks.


More about Buddy
Pet ID: 8-26-10 32 • Prefers a home without: dogs 
Buddy's Contact Info
Beadle County Humane Society, Huron, SD 

•605-352-8955
•
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Buddy PFId#17354071•See more pets from Beadle County Humane Society 
See more pets
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Huron, SD: Petfinder

•For more information, visit Beadle County Humane Society's Web site.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Buddy is REALLY cute.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, Buddy is a doll. Can you imagine what he will look like with a good bath and his coat brushed out - wow. Keeping my fingers crosse for him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He looks pretty young to me. I hope a rescue can pull him.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Buddy's a good looking pup!

I hope he finds his FH soon!

He's pretty young too. Under 5 for sure. He has no evidence of wisdom-face yet. That's a sure tell for a Golden.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If he was in my area and I was looking for another, I don't think I'd hesitate to take him. As long as he was cat friendly and a thick skin. He would, after all, have to deal with Gilmour (aka the Eddie Haskell of Goldens)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm wondering what is happening to the handsome Buddy. I hope he gets a loving home soon.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He is an adorable pup!!!! I just love his sweet face.... man.. if only I was in the market for another one...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I clicked on the link and his info came up so I'm assuming he still isn't adopted - don't know why because he is so beautiful. Keeping my fingers crossed for Buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I emld. the Golden Ret. Rescue in Utah to see if they can tell me what rescue to email for Buddy. I can't figure it out by looking at the map!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. the Golden Ret. Rescue in Utah to see if they can tell me what rescue to email for Buddy. I can't figure it out by looking at the map!!


*Karen-RETRIEVE A GOLDEN OF MINNESOTA (RAGOM) covers SD-*



*Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota (RAGOM)*








P.O. Box 5567
Hopkins, MN 55343-0492
Phone:952-946-8070 Fax:952-238-0958
Contact: Executive Director Michele Stepien, [email protected]
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.ragom.org
*Territory Serviced: Minnesota, Iowa, North Dakota and South Dakota*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks.

I pm'd Ordinary Ellen to see if she has heard.
I feel sorry for the rescue, too.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I dealt with a really nice woman at RAGOM (one of the intake coordinators) about a GA golden mix. RAGOM was very willing to take the GA girl - but, as with everyone, their issue was space and transport. I will drop her a note about this boy - he's beautiful!

eta:  Great news! I just went to Buddy's Petfinder link and it shows him as ADOPTED! So - I didn't e-mail RAGOM.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

I wonder if they marked Buddy adopted because Angie or RAGOM left a voice mail


I just got this email from Angie at RAGOM:

Hi Karen... I have emailed on Buddy when he first arrived and heard nothing back. I just left another voicemail just asking if he is safe or if he needs rescue, and asked for a call back. Aside from that, there isnt much I can do if they do not want to surrender him to us. Thanks for keeping an eye on him.


Angie Magoon
RAGOM Intake Co-Coordinator
Hotline/Home Visit/Foster Volunteer
Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota - Rescue & re-home Golden Retrievers


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Way to go RAGOM!!! Its good to know you are aware and involved. Yea!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so happy for Buddy - I was worried about him. May he have a very happy life.


----------

